# Can you freeze cream?



## velochic

30% cream?  This may be creamier than whipping cream, as I'm not sure what the cream content is for whipping cream in the US.


----------



## Gretchen

Yes, but I don't think it will whip. When it thaws it sometimes looks chunky but you can shake it up.


----------



## amber

I really dont know, but Michael FTW should be able to answer your question.  He's the food science guy on here   I'm sure there was a post on here about that, so try a search for cream.


----------



## AllenOK

I thought most heavy cream here in the US was 40%?


----------



## velochic

I know British double cream is creamier than US cream.  I wasn't sure what the cream content was for heavy whipping cream in the US.  Could be creamier.

Thanks for the input.  I'll freeze it and see what happens.  I don't intend to whip it.


----------



## Gretchen

30% cream is a light cream. It will freeze but with the same provisos I mentioned before--may separate and may not look reall good.


----------



## Andy M.

Here's a chart to help you keep track of the differences:


Heavy cream has a milk fat content of between 36 and 40%
Light whipping cream, 30 to 36%
Light cream (also called coffee or table cream) 18 to 30%
Half and half is 10 to 12% milk fat. 
Whole Milk is 3.7% milk fat.
Then there are 2% and 1% milks and...
Skim, which must be less than 0.5% milk fat.


----------



## Gretchen

I should have said light whipping cream, but I wouldn't count on it whipping well.


----------



## auntieshelly

Instead of freezing the cream make a quiche or frittata with it and then you can freeze the finished product.  Better yet, make ice cream!!  (It is best to buy the cream fresh as you need it.)


----------



## lulu

An advance on the original question....does anyone know if i could freeze clotted cream?  If so how long for?


----------



## Ishbel

Lulu - I looked on the Rodda's cornish clotted cream site re freezing, and they don't say yea or nay.  BUT on this Devon site (your home turf) it would appear that although they do not recommend customers to freeze their own CC - they do sell a type of flash frozen CC.

http://www.langagefarm.com/docs/clottedcream.htm


----------



## lulu

Thank you dear Ishbel.....goodness knows what I was googling to try and find this out.  Ok, well, it would have made life easier....its to take in a cool box to Italy to freeze, to taking a flash frozen product is a no go for me, I wanted to freeze it for a while until I was settled.  DH's boss has ordered "english scone day" and I don't fancy producing 120 scones on my first Monday back, but seems like I'll have too if they are to have clotted cream, lol.  Thanks again


----------



## Ishbel

If you bought the frozen stuff, AND you made the scones on your first day - it would have thawed nicely in the freezer bag on that long journey!  Are you driving alone? 

I remember a few years ago we chose to take the car to Tuscany.  It was a fairly fraught drive (various things went wrong) - but it was my husband's natural greed to have more space to bring stuff back than if we'd flown.  We have not repeated the experience!


----------



## lulu

Yes, driving alone with two yowling cats in my English car, I foresee a frought journey, I think it will be a sixteen hour drive.


----------



## Ishbel

I'll be thinking of you...   Frequent stops, that's the answer.  How on EARTH are you going to deal with the cats for that length of time?  Have you been to the vets for sedatives (For them, not you!)


----------



## Benni

I was taught to whip the cream before freezing it otherwise it separates and the result isn't successful, and I haven't ever had any problems with it. Whenever we have apple pie or some other hot dessert I simply scoop out whatever I need.


----------



## Candocook

What Benni said. You can also freeze dollops of whipped cream on parchment or such and freeze--then just lift off what you want.


----------

